# Bottle I found & Need Help with Identifing



## jaj0309 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hello everyone,

 I am new to this and found a bottle today, while looking for one from West Virgina.  I have never seen one like this,  It does have the seam that only goes to the lip and then is not matched.  I only have two markings on the bottle, Center of bottom is the letter W and then under that is the number 2.


----------



## epackage (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, looks like a ice tea pitcher you would buy at Walmart or Pier 1 Imports, very modern and not a collectible IMHO...


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 3, 2013)

Hello Judi,

 Welcome to the Blue Pages. Can'ya show us the mark? What size is it.? How'd you come upon it?

 I'm thinking a urinal, perhaps. Would make a funky pitcher...[8D]




Urinal solutions.


----------



## epackage (Mar 3, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> I'm thinking a urinal, perhaps. Would make a funky pitcher...[8D]


 Possible it is Surf, the mark sounds like Wheaton and they are making medical glass now, either way I still think it's a newer item


----------

